# Any diesel owners going to Lordstown meet?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chime, chime, chime.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

yes sir, what to see a diesel with 115000 on the speedo.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> yes sir, what to see a diesel with 115000 on the speedo.


By then should be over 120K


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm going.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm strongly considering, I'm only 2 hr drive away and can get off work whenever...hmmm


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's maybe an hour and a half from me. I am planning on making a day trip out of it. Will be cool to see some other diesels.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am going.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

If its cool I would like to drive one of your diesels at the meet so I can see whats its like I am very curious. Anybody willing to let me give it a go?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sure. Trust you would treat it like your own.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Sure. Trust you would treat it like your own.


I wouldn't ask if I couldn't contain myself. Ill buy your lunch/dinner or drink, since you were the first to offer it up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Y'all can check mine out if you are interested to see what 120K miles does to a diesel


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

diesel said:


> Y'all can check mine out if you are interested to see what 120K miles does to a diesel


What, just start to break it in?


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I wouldn't ask if I couldn't contain myself. Ill buy your lunch/dinner or drink, since you were the first to offer it up.



Might take you up on a drink lol.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Might take you up on a drink lol.


ok but after we park for the night.  safety first


----------

